# -00 8N3 AJQ quattro, learners car and dad's hobby car.



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Hello guys.

Have had my TT for 2 months now and been pondering what to and how to make a story about it.

This all started when local 'fetamin users broke 2nd time into my work car and stole everything from inside (MB Vito people carrier, a taxi that is) and I can't have that at home anymore (Insurance company and all that). So had to think about how to get to garage and back home every day.

Started looking around for a car and as I do have a liking of cars that can accelerate decently I soon was checking out various Audi models. Then this little one caught my eye.

Being manual makes it nice to teach my son how to drive (and once you learn to look around from a 8N TT every other car has plenty of view from drivers place. Being small also helps in city, and it fits to company garage easily. Having AWD (even if "only" haldex) is a nice bonus in Finland as we do have snow, some winters at least.

For now I have only made the necessary fixes. I have tried to fix left rear brake as it drags just slightly. 1st diagnose was stuck piston in caliper, well that didn't help. It's those pesky little pieces of steel (1J0 615 231) that pads slide on. Pins are also changed in that corner. Other brakes are free and work fine.









I have installed brake pedal to passanger seat, as that is required to teach anyone to drive.









Student is quite pleased it seems 

I bought 17" wheels and 225/45R17 nordic winter tires also, that didn't go all well. My order was for wheels that have 66.7mm center bore machined to them and then have plastic centering rings for 57.1mm bore. 









They sent me correct centering rings, but wrong wheels. I had to research and measure myself what CB wheels had as sellers return policy would have meant that I got my cash back 30 days from return and that could be way too late for me.










Bought better centering rings myself.










ET35 and 7,5" rim doesn't do justice so bought 16mm spacers for every corner (yes, rear could use even more)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.& MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

That plastic fitting that branches to coolant reservoir broke as I was changing serpentine belt tensioner and belt. So I bought a chinese aluminium set for 17€ (inc shipping) to replace all plastic parts in coolant hoses.










Current exhaust makes car sound like over exhausted Civic (as in fartbox sound) and it is welded with MAG wire, but without gas it seems as the welds are horrible.

Ihave 3" stainless DP and 3" end silencer waiting for me to start fabricating new one. I also bought FMIC from FMIC.eu, can't recommend them though, there are no instructions in the box, and MAP sensor place isn't welded on 

More on those later as I start TIGing things together.

Powersteering fluid loop started leaking yesterday from underneath the engine, need to address that also.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

What's a fentamin user?

It sounds like you got a 'generic' fmic.. they come with an array of random parts.. I personally think they are for 180's and replace the charge pipe to go across the engine as the 180s have a reverse inlet manifold.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

StuartDB said:


> What's a fentamin user?


Amfetamin, crystal, meth, the drug of choice here in Finland for most drug addicts...




StuartDB said:


> It sounds like you got a 'generic' fmic.. they come with an array of random parts.. I personally think they are for 180's and replace the charge pipe to go across the engine as the 180s have a reverse inlet manifold.


Yeah, that was what I expected in fact, but I did hope (wrongly) that it would have been with some instructions at least, now I need to figure everything out by myself. oh well, at least I got some pipe parts to use to make own pipe work from it.


----------



## darylw357 (May 21, 2019)

Always good to see another fellow blue interior owner  How does the 2nd brake pedal actuate the 1st one?


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

darylw357 said:


> How does the 2nd brake pedal actuate the 1st one?


A cable is between the pedals.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

And what might those be?


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

That my friends is windscreen washer nozzle from Scania truck. It attaches to wiper blade and puts water straight ahead of the plade, so usually lowers fluid usage, because you can wash you screen with really low amount of water.

Now brakes seem to be good, still need to change those slider pieces on rear caliper to make pads move more freely.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

gedu said:


> Amfetamin, crystal, meth, the drug of choice here in Finland for most drug addicts...


I would have assumed it was spelt amphetamine. Although, that's simple 'speed' (1970s diet pills  pink-panthers) and not complex laboratory concoctions.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Well.

This car took a turn, into quite something else. I have quite a stash of parts for it already, some things are still on the way. A short list of highlights.

EFR6758
1212cc to 1cc dynamically matched set of 4 injectors
flexfuel sensor
Ignitron ECU (I'm on waiting list)
6-piston front brakes with TT 3.2 discs
ventilated rear brakes from higher power models (yes, 180hp quattro has solid rear discs)
Coilovers are going to be installed, still weighing options
and as now it will have power I can install decent music system and dampen some places without a performance hit  

good thing will be, that learner driver wont go accidentally to boost AND I can adjust more easily gas pedal vs throttle valve options.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

some pics


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

All brake parts are in Finland, pads are waiting at Postnord terminal. Don't want them to bring them to home, better wife not know all the expenses and packets.

I will paint calipers Neon orange with Foliatec kit, brake hoses for front are transparent red steel hoses with custom length and fittings from local HEL dealer. 

Funny thing is, that HEL dealers are the 1st guys in Finland that make bespoke brake hoses, not "clutch hoses" as everyone used to do here.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Local KW/GAZ/whatnot dealers just didn't have more answers then we'll find out for you abou price that has focus on (way more) track use also.

So I did bite the bullet and did order KW V3 Clubsport from Sweden. Yes, I do need also new bushings/fittings for subframes and suspension arms, but that will be another order, from somewhere.


----------



## Djog567 (Feb 1, 2021)

What are your plans with the turbo upgrade? I'm interested that you didn't go down the hybrid route- you must be having to think about a bit of re-plumbing.

What sort of power your you going to shoot for?


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Well, yes, I need to replumb whole intake side and ofc change exhaust manifold, downpipe and so on.

On intake side it's making custom piping from turbo to intercooler and from intercooler to TB, but I do have parts for it, and AC/DC TIG machine, for exhaust side I have a readymade downpipe witihout lambda nut so I can decide where I install the nut for it. 

As my starting point is a 180HP one, I can use Golf and A3 parts also, so basically I can source everything readymade, but I'm building things myself. 

Power level wise, well I can mot my car with over 400 HP dyno sheet, it doesn't say anywhere is it WHP or CHP, so I have options there, as I do also have options presenting the dyno sheet with say stock limit RPM but use stock valvetrain to what it can really do, say 7600 rpm. I will still have a good powerband to stretch legs when the opportunity comes, also on track I won't be dropping from powerband.

I didn't go to hybrids, because they have tradeoffs that I'm not willing to take, for example top end breathing and temperatures while using those in anger. My turbo choice puts my power level quite above hybrid levels, though I might need to dial things down while using 98E5. I'm going to use 2-port wastegate canister with really low spring loading and use boost to keep it closed to target and then start blending with N75.

I will blumb it so that without power closing side of canister won't see full pressure so it will open quite easily.


----------



## Djog567 (Feb 1, 2021)

Quite a project. I’m not totally familiar with all the specs for AJQ but I am guessing you must have forged rods and 20mm pins if 400bhp is what your shooting for.

Please keep posting updates- it’s making my more modest updates to my ARY look very timid!


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Well there is a reputabler tuner in Finland that tuned a S3 1.8 with GTX2563 with 98E5 and RE85, it made over 400hp on RE85 and like 380hp on 98E5, with FMIC and engine internals stock, with 19mm piston pin, so I'm not that affraid right now


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

S3 8L have 20mm wrist pins on stock rods.

This will end in tears, and bits of valves etc will smash your beautiful turbo to pieces.

You can break stock rods with a stock turbo, it's all about the boost-onset..

What fuel pump are you using for your 1200cc injectors? I assumed you got those for some ethanol conversion.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

AJQ is also "early breed" engine that has 20mm pin, I'm quite confident it will hold up for what I want.

I have Bar-Tek fuel pump waiting to be installed in-tank.Yes, I need to bring more juice for it via a relay to keep it happy voltage wise.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Stock K04 Turbo with NLS and ALS enabled in the ECU.










So 280 BHP and ~ 300 ft/lb torque max - isn't your Borg Warner rated at 450bhp? that'll need to be about 390ft/lb @ 6000rpm wont it? unless you are going to 7000rpm then 340ft/lb that's a lot of energy through stock internals, especially with no personal knowledge of the motor's history? there's clearly some lucky engines, Wak has a 400bhp dyno from his medium turbo, adding water meth, E85 etc will support more timing and less knock, being cooler and a more precise ignition through octane etc but it is not always pre-ignition that causes damage.

A set of forged rods are less than your £1300 turbo.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

It's got to a point that it'll cost less to by a mk2 tts to tune instead of putting 4k + into 1.8t engine build.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

that's not really modifying a car though is it?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

StuartDB said:


> that's not really modifying a car though is it?


No it's not, but why not start with a better platform.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Doers do, specsers spec, and nervous are nervous.

I have my parts, and will build and make my own mistakes. I do have guidelines that I will follow, but those are not the "300HP and 300TQ and you need rods"


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Best of luck dude... but please keep us updated with the progress...

What wideband o2 sensor are you fitting?

What clutch have you fitted, i destroyed mine at 380ft lb 35 psi

It's a medium turbo, a hybrid is about 65psi back pressure, which push the exhaust valves back open again?

I changed my 1 bar actuator springs to 10psi in the hope I can control the boost as with a 1 bar actuator from 1500 rpm, it would build to maybe 40psi before the engine would start to get rid of the excess.. although I would be interested to see if your turbo controls it better?


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Well, I have Skoda WRC EM copy, D5S cast in Germany.

I would think that 58mm exhaust wheel + the EFR integral waste gate will flow quite much exhaust, so shouldn't be that much of a problem. Some people have had problem with wastegate cannister bracket flexing and some how losing boost control in high rpm. But those have happened with 2.5l engines so, I don't think that will be a problem. I'm starting with 5psi spring and have all the springs that come with TurboSmart dual port actuator, so I will have quite soft starting point, but I'll plumb N75 so that normally bottom part doesn't have boost, but when I actuate N75 it'll push WG closed, rather than open. Top port will always have full boost pressure.

Wideband is LSU4.2 that will be wired straight (ok ok, I am going to fit a pair of plugs for it to help changing if need be) to Ignitron as that is the stock wideband for ME7.5, and that's what Ignitron also uses.

But today I mocked up my brakes. Z17+334mm V6 discs, no problem fitting inside my 17" winter wheel, but unfortunately wheel spokes hit caliper, even with 16mm spacer.





































Good thing I left original caliper connected, so I was quite easy to build back up to original. I think 20mm spacer might help clear the caliper, but it does bring the front wheels quite out. Have to test. Summer wheels cleared with over 1cm to spare in the same spot with 16mm spacer, and almost without one. Rear brakes are 225/V6 ones, so no worries there.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

when I looked at the turbo you have - there was quite a range of different options


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

yeah, I have the smallest T25 housing, even with that you can expect it to really come into full boost at say 4000rpm. With larger ones well, I haven't seen anyone try it. Someone (a finnish bloke) on forum has tried this turbo already, with same housing, but his thread died 2017 or so after he flipped his 1st TT at Ahvenisto race track. (That turn by the way is really sketchy for a liftoff oversteer happy car like TT, even one Finlands Championship Sport2000 car crashed there into barriers)


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

It makes no difference as you already have your turbo, but the trendy turbos are the g25, g30 g35 etc small framed turbo spool up performance, big turbo delivery.. Karl aka desertstorm has one of the 550 versions. A lot of incredible R&D and a pretty bespoke package, with a DSG + transmission map.

I haven't been on ASN for a while, but started catching up on 'completer' Tuffty has fitted a v6 in his S3 after quite a few years with his big turbo implementation. He's just showing off...


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

I have read Karls thread through also. Nothing "wrong" in G series turbos as far as I can see, but I still decided to go EFR.

Some things need to be drilled and tapped. Exhaust manifold is going to machine shop for adding EGT probe place. D5S is a high temp nickel alloy, and a bitch to work on home tools. It's cheaper to have professionals make the hole and thread it to NTPF specs so that the thread is self sealing with the appropriate fitting.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

A quattro Audi resting in it's natural habitat.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

I got tracking number for my KW clubsport chassis today... now I "just" need to get a powerflex handling pack, and decide what I'll do with rear suspension


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

While cleaning sills I managed to injure my self with anglegrinder wheel.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

VR6 disc, Z17 caliper and Z18 pad (sweeps better radius of disc), yes a yellowstuff for street use, it works from extreme cold (-30C or so).

Now that coatings are gone, pedal feel isn't that bad to be honest, but I still might change MC for a bigger one.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Flex section gave up after 22 years, and I'd say that DP has gotten quite some twist from somewhere.










Some real professional has made this cat back...


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Time for a 3 inch downpipe


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

davebowk said:


> Time for a 3 inch downpipe


Well, guess what I installed today. But boy is it tight with 180hp quattro... had to cut the DP to 2 pieces to be able to install it.


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

I thought the 180 would be easier, try it on a 225. Did you not drop the subframe?


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

No I did not drop subframe, I managed to get it into place by removing strut bar and charge pipe. Then I cut DP into 2 from part that goes under car and managed to squeeze it through. Now I just need to get some round steel to refabricate most of hangers for exhaust, rearmost was cracked off already, and one on front silencer was welded solid by previous welder 🤦‍♂️


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Welded new hangers and tucked exhaust up, doesn't hit body, and can't be seen from side.

Yes, that cable tie needs to go,I used it to keep hanger in place while welding the other end to exhaust.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Well well, new day new problems. 

Brakes got stuck on. Vacuum booster hose seems to collapse under vacuum (might well be original part from 2000) First thing I will do is change that hose from one-way valve to booster, as that hose doesn't seem to let it air in to release brakes.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The vacuum booster collapsing under vacuum, i think that you are barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Brakes work now, changed hoses and 1-way valve.

Nothing else has happened, been only driven. One reason for not working on this is me breaking a rib, but that is now healed. During Eastern I'm trying to get things ready for mot.

On list is installing cat into exhaust, need to buy pipe expander for that to slip it on DP.

After snow melts I'll start working on it more, as I can use my electric scoot for going to work.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

well, brakes are still an issue, I have overhaul kit for master cylinder on the way and new brake fluid tank. Old 21 years old tank is impossible to see through for the level.

Will change rear brakes to 225/vr6 ones at the same time, just need to buy more brake fluid to bleed all air out. Also need more clear hose to help downsize brake fluid consumption in bleeding process.

Will MOT it after that, and then start modifications. Extra brake pedal will be removed, as lad decided that he hates me and wife so much, that he doesn't want to see us ever again...

If I do need to change master cylinder, I'm willing to bet that I can fit Touareg/Cayanne booster+master cylinder in LHD car in place of stock parts


----------



## Spacemonkey (Mar 5, 2021)

Ah.. the son is _that _age...


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Spacemonkey said:


> Ah.. the son is _that _age...


Yep. He didn't have oidipal stage, nor negative age while young, now it's all three at the same time.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Project is now on hold for at least 5 weeks.

Have had cast on my right arm for a week, and 5 more weeks was doctors orders. Also 2 ribs and one big toe got hurt.

Fell on my electric scooter while gunning it on loose gravel...


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Update time.

New workplace (some of you might be familiar what Finjector.com provides, globally (except Russia and her puppets, yes that is owners orders, we don't sell anything to Russia, Belarus and so on)

New master brake master cylinder installed, started on rear brakes, managed to remove right rear caliper, when started to try and remove original brakehose from brake pipe.... well connector has grown together with pipe, and have managed to misplace my brake pipe flaring tools AND spare brake pipe. So decided to call it a day.

Tomorrow is a movie day, Minions: The Rise of Gru with my 2 daughters.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

2 short Sundays have gone by, not much done.

I had wrong caliper holders for rear axle, needed to source new ones, those should be arriving tomorrow. 

My rear lights had lenses cracking all over, so decided to buy new ones. Didn't like the price of original Valeo ones, and I'm not going to keep the car original anyway.



















Also got new aftermarket headlights, those will be used only for MOT check, and faded OEM ones will be modified for Bi-LED projectors, and so on. Pictures from those when I get to start modifying them. No, I won't be blinding on comers "trust me, I know what I'm doing"


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Today I ran brake lines and hoses to rear axle.


































Need to blast and paint rear subframe and wishbones when I get to installing urethane bushings.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

I do have to say, that having access to a lift is nice. Shop lift can lift TT so high that I can walk under it without putting my head down, and I'm 191 cm tall 

Tomorrow I'll empty coolant, change radiator, install alloy parts to coolant system replacing old plastic ones, radiator lower connection I will replace with new OEM one so that I have factory "faucet" to use if I need to drain coolant. Old one has held for 22 years, so I don't think I will have problems with new plastic one


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Radiator is now 3.2 VR6 one, all plastic cooling circuit parts (apart from themostat housing) have been changed.

Brakes getting stuck was a stupid mistake from my part, my "copilot brake pedal" cable was hanging up and sticking brake pedal... should look at the last mod 1st 🤦‍♂️

Today I installed functioning headlights to front (yes, god awful aftermarket ones). Now I need to wind rear caliper cylinders back in and after that adjust hand brake and I should be able to get MOT for the car.

I also had a little helper with me.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

gedu said:


> Now I need to wind rear caliper cylinders back in and after that adjust hand brake and I should be able to get MOT for the car.


After winding the pistons in, don't touch the handbrake until you have fully seated the pads with the foot brake.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

David C said:


> After winding the pistons in, don't touch the handbrake until you have fully seated the pads with the foot brake.


Yep. Reason I need to wind them down is that I managed to screw up connecting cable to one of the calipers (as in operated the arm on caliper way more times than I should have done) and want to make it proper before adjusting hand brake cables.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Today, my TT started 1st time with Ignitron ECU. 

With that I found out that my stock ECU has had all MAF and lambda codes silenced. No wonder it runs rich in emissions test as MAF signal just isn't there (VCDS reports "mapped" values, if MAF not present)


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Weekends agenda:


Change to winter tires
Install Gravity 180hp cat-back (I want to keep one outlet, because even most Audi people think all quattro ones have 2 tail pipes)
Pump 98E5 out from tank and fill with 20 liters of E85
Configure IECU for E85 and EV14-1300 injectors.
MOT


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Exhaust installed. Now I need to patch a leak before catalyst, change over to E85 and I should be able to MOT this pile.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Looking good.

Are you planning to change the rear valance?


----------



## fabcam (Jun 10, 2016)

Hope son turns out to be quick learner with the power options you're envisaging!!


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

fabcam said:


> Hope son turns out to be fast learner with the power options you're envisaging!!


Haha... well, he won't be driving in the power RPMs


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Pow3rL3ss said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Are you planning to change the rear valance?


You mean for twin exhaust? No, I want to keep rear looking stock 180HP.

What I might do is 3" electric flap to by-pass those 2 rear resonators though


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

gedu said:


> You mean for twin exhaust? No, I want to keep rear looking stock 180HP.
> 
> What I might do is 3" electric flap to by-pass those 2 rear resonators though


I like the 1 exhaust look - stealth mode.

I mean change to something like this or body coloured


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Pow3rL3ss said:


> I like the 1 exhaust look - stealth mode.
> 
> I mean change to something like this or body coloured


Nah... What I might do once I get suspension and power output sorted is start flatening the floor for real and maybe try to make a real diffuser into the space that there is.

A decent plywood flat floor would make winter driving easier too, as it would take up the abuse going over icy snow walls better than plastic pieces from factory


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

Well, life has been blocking garage time, so not much done. Changed oil and filter, Catalyst is bust, won't clear emissions.

Cat was of course the cheapest I could find, now need to make up my mind on new good catalyst (that won't be the cheapest I can find)

Also have Teensy 4.1 on way, and OpenHaldex circuit board for it. Stock Haldex is slow for my tastes on snow, so programmable is the way forward.


----------

